# Auburn police chief wants ban on mall carnivals



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*AUBURN* - Police Chief Andrew J. Sluckis asked selectmen Monday night to deny any future permits for any carnivals at the Auburn Mall after a carnival there earlier this month led to "chaos," fights, thefts and many arrests.

Rockwell Amusements/New England Rides of Johnston, R.I., held a carnival, hosted by the mall, June 2-5 in the mall parking lot. Proceeds from the event were to benefit the Simon Youth Foundation, a charitable organization related to the mall.

Chief Sluckis said a paid police detail had to call for backup after "numerous fights" broke out, resulting in many arrests. He said approximately 50 teenagers fought or watched fights in the mall, while other teens were "stealing prizes, such as stuffed animals, right off the prize display boards" at the carnival.

Those arrested, all Worcester residents, were charged with assault and battery, disorderly conduct, disturbing the peace and/or resisting arrest.

Read more...
Worcester Telegram & Gazette - telegram.com - Auburn police chief wants ban on mall carnivals


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Those carnivals are like a puddle of gasoline waiting for a match. All it takes is one knucklehead to turn it into chaos. Not to mention the unsavory characters that work those things.

Chief Sluckis is a good guy and I would side with him any day of the week.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

They are a waste of money. The cost of three or four rides could get you in to Six Flags for the day. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Eagle13 said:


> Those carnivals are like a puddle of gasoline waiting for a match.





MSP75 said:


> They are a waste of money. The cost of three or four rides could get you in to Six Flags for the day.


Agreed, but I still don't want to see them banned or barred.
For all their risk, who among us hasn't had a blast when you were 11 or 12 at the local carnival?
The Tilt-A-Whirl operator who reeks of Seagrams 7, the disinterested high-schooler working the exit ramp on the fun house, the cotton candy dispensestress with track marks and a black eye. Ahh, the memories.

Life by very definition means risk, so why not live a little.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

KozmoKramer said:


> Agreed, but I still don't want to see them banned or barred.
> For all their risk, who among us hasn't had a blast when you were 11 or 12 at the local carnival?
> The Tilt-A-Whirl operator who reeks of Seagrams 7, the disinterested high-schooler working the exit ramp on the fun house, the cotton candy dispensestress with track marks and a black eye. Ahh, the memories.
> 
> Life by very definition means risk, so why not live a little.


LOL. Very persuasive. That really tugged at my heart.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

The commenters act as if their suburbanite angelic tweeners don't cause any buffoonery and it's only "those kids from Worcester." Gimme a break. They're fun and right in your back yard and that's all most families want. A few rides, some cotton candy, and avoid the trouble makers. I just wouldn't take the little ones on a Friday night. Duh.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

KozmoKramer said:


> Agreed, but I still don't want to see them banned or barred.
> For all their risk, who among us hasn't had a blast when you were 11 or 12 at the local carnival?
> The Tilt-A-Whirl operator who reeks of Seagrams 7, the disinterested high-schooler working the exit ramp on the fun house, the cotton candy dispensestress with track marks and a black eye. Ahh, the memories.
> 
> Life by very definition means risk, so why not live a little.


I agree 100%. We can't run around banning everything that has the potential to have some problems. What they should do is start issuing " _I am a pissed off parent who just wants to have a GD fun day with my kids_' permit. That permit would authorize roundhouse kicks and throat punches to any little bastard that thinks he/she can say or do whatever they want.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Koz is afraid of clowns so im thinking his testimony may be a bit bias.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Instead of seeking to ban it, how about requiring them to hire more detail officers and adopt a zero tolerance policy towards any shenanigans? Pretty soon we are going to be banned from doing anything but sitting in the house. Dont punish the good families because of a few shitheads that can easily be dealt with.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

lofu said:


> Instead of seeking to ban it, how about requiring them to hire more detail officers and adopt a zero tolerance policy towards any shenanigans? Pretty soon we are going to be banned from doing anything but sitting in the house. Dont punish the good families because of a few shitheads that can easily be dealt with.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


 If commone sense was common.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Maybe impose a "public safety" fee.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

I have it all figured out: If you don't like them, don't go. Eventually, if they aren't making enough money from those who choose to patronize, they won't be back. 

We choose not to go... 


Do the carnival companies pay for the detail? If not, they should.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Is it the problem of the use of resources for Auburn, or is it the constant of dumbass kids and dirtbags keeping them busy when the carni's are in town?


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Oh, the lovely carnival!! Prior to about 2007, Lawrence Carr and his merry band of thieves would roll into town, b&e everything by night, shake people down by day and evening with their overpriced games and rides on shoddy equipment. Plus the added fun that usually on one of the two fireworks nights, we were the only town having them, so all the "honor society members" would come in town with jalopies and baby mamma's, so the place would look like Southbridge, Webster, Marlborough, or Main South for a night. 

The regular carnival nights we usually have a handful of details in the park and fireworks nights a considerable amount more, plus when all the traffic is cleared, the traffic posts head into the park where the carnival is, so there is a heavy police presence and a few arrests or pc's each year

The local Lions club stopped the parade a couple years ago, so we're only left with the carnival and fireworks nights. I have disdain for working details and flapping my arms normally, so I sure as hell don't work those events. And always take a vacation night the fireworks nights, because the times I haven't, without fail, I have always been ordered in to shag calls for something an I didn't sign up for voluntarily in the first place, (sort of defeats the purpose of signing "NO" to the Chief's sign-up list). I like the 4th of July, but if the carnival and fireworks disappeared, I wouldn't exactly shed a tear. 

Maybe Auburn should add a few more details to mitigate the scumbag levels, rather than scrapping it all together and throwing the baby out with the bath water. Of course, then the uber-liberal T&G would write an article how going to the carnival is like going to a fascist police state.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Frapmpd24. You wont see me working the carnival! ! !


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Eagle13 said:


> Those carnivals are like a puddle of gasoline waiting for a match. All it takes is one knucklehead to turn it into chaos. Not to mention the unsavory characters that work those things.
> 
> Chief Sluckis is a good guy and I would side with him any day of the week.


Very true, but aren't most public entertainment events the same when it comes to the chance for violence? A few bad apples can spoil the bunch and like you said, turn it into chaos. You are 100% right with the unsavory characters that work the carnivals. The carnival company that does our fair every year is required to submit to an employee back ground check. This helps us determine if there are any sex offenders and outstanding warrants on employees. I believe Auburn has the same requirement as do many towns. Chief Sluckis is from what I heard from some Officers within that department an outstanding Chief. He is expressing his problems to the town that his Officers had in the past and wants to make sure their safety will not be in jeopardy for future events. The town of Auburn should allow more Officers for these events and if staffing is a problem then they should be allowed to acquire out of town detail support. A show of presence can deter such future violence for this carnival in Auburn. I hope it doesn't go away. My daughter, nephews and niece love this event and it being local for us is a convenience. I hope the town and the Chief can come to a safe conclusion.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Just remember to put a lanyard on your pistol  would hate to lose it on the Chainsaw ride


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Maybe if the Auburn Chief pulled some of the units running radar radar on 290, he'd have enough to patrol the carnivals!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

mtc said:


> LMAO!!
> 
> But really - don't be bitching you don't have the staffing when you're poaching areas the taxpayers of your town aren't paying you to patrol !![/QUOTE
> I read the article and I couldn't find the part where chief Slukis was bitching about staffing.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

It's not about staffing... From my limited experience with Auburn PD, it seems to me like they don't want to do any real police work...... I really don't want to paint the dept. with a broad brush, it may have just been the guys I have dealt with. But, this article just reinforces my theory about them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Big.G said:


> It's not about staffing... From my limited experience with Auburn PD, it seems to me like they don't want to do any real police work...... I really don't want to paint the dept. with a broad brush, it may have just been the guys I have dealt with. But, this article just reinforces my theory about them.


Define "real police work".


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Is this real police work?
http://www.masscops.com/f79/police-seize-8-pounds-pot-traffic-stop-87012/
http://www.masscops.com/f79/facing-deportation-man-battles-auburn-police-85868/
http://www.masscops.com/f79/police-sting-leads-arrest-convicted-sex-offender-75605/


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

topcop14 said:


> Is this real police work?
> http://www.masscops.com/f79/police-seize-8-pounds-pot-traffic-stop-87012/
> http://www.masscops.com/f79/facing-deportation-man-battles-auburn-police-85868/
> http://www.masscops.com/f79/police-sting-leads-arrest-convicted-sex-offender-75605/


I'm still waiting with baited breath for the definition.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I never said they didn't do police work. I will admit, saying they don't want to do any police work was an exaggeration. It just seems to me like they don't like doing more than going balls to the wall on medicals or stopping cars. Like I said, I really don't want to paint the dept. with a broad brush.


----------

